# Wye Valley Railway tunnels, October 2008



## LiamCH (Nov 4, 2008)

Having seen the amazing effects that can be acomplished with lightpainting, I decided to take new pictures of the tunnels of the disused Wye Valley railway tunnels. It's my first time doing so, so please go easy on me - they're not as good as they could be. 

The photographs from last year, which has a few more of Tintern station and the bridge remains, can be found here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7390

Tintern Tunnel, which has had all the rails removed. Not that a train could get through anyway, because the end facing Monmouth has had the bridge removed.
































A viaduct. You wouldn't even notice you were on it until you look over the side.






Tintern quarry. This is the largest quarry I've ever come across, and it was responsible for occasional traffic through the Tidenham tunnel to collect stone. As I understand it, the last trains stopped when the quarry closed in 1981.






The line. It's hard to believe that trains would have passed along this just twenty-seven years ago.






A linesman's hut, just before the tunnel. I don't understand what this would have been used for - why would they need a hut for occasional maintainance?

Tidenham tunnel. At 1,188 yards, I seem to recall that this was about the twentieth longest tunnel in Britain or something like that. I can't help feel a bit guilty for providing the ladder on the other side of the fence - a sticker on it states that it was only ordered in late August and already it's been surpassed with ladders - only one of which was previously there. It must get more use than I thought.































A refuge:












The huge ventilation shaft.






A rather sleepy bat in the tunnel:






Further along the line was this bridge in a slightly amusing state:






I have heard rumours of plans for a heritage or even full railway being rebuilt, which sounds feasible as the trackbed - and even some of the track - mostly remains. Does anybody know whether there's any truth in these?


----------



## phill.d (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice one Liam. how cool are tunnels wih the track still intact.
Nice work with the pics too!


----------



## Mole Man (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice pictures, the ones of the tunnels with the track still are great, and the one of the bat.


----------



## TK421 (Nov 4, 2008)

They are great photos mate, well done. You need to get down into that quarry, to see if Stig of the Dump is home


----------



## stevejd (Nov 6, 2008)

nice tunnel pics but what torch are you using? twas lighting that made them as spectacular as they are


----------



## rethmal (Nov 7, 2008)

Loving the tunnel pics, as already said, it's the lighting that makes them, great job.

I know I'm a newbie to this site, so I hope I'm not overstepping the mark by making a suggestion but how about revisiting the tunnels and experimenting with the use of coloured gels over the torch. The gels can completely change the feeling, depending on which colour you use. You could even try painting with more than one colour as you go down the tunnel maybe.


----------



## coopsleeds (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellant pictures mate looks an awesone place to visit


----------



## pdtnc (Nov 7, 2008)

nice work man  excellent stuff.


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 7, 2008)

great pics, the one of the air shaft was straight out of the goonies!
HEY YOU GUUUUUYS!!


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 8, 2008)

Good set of pics man. Love the part where its been shot through the rock, looks more like a mine. Good lighting too, well done.


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed. I'm thinking Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be going on holiday to the same spot in Easter, so I hopefully will be able to take some better pictures then. I agree with you all about the rock - it feels amazing in there. I was rather shocked when I felt a sudden rush of air inside the tunnel at one point.


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great tunnel photos. I walked from Tintern as far as the quarry back in May but it became too overgrown. The sound of the quarry workings on the far riverbank give an eerie feeling to being at the abandoned quarry. I'll have to go and explore Tidenham tunnel one day.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 16, 2008)

I really like the light painting you've used, Liam. It has a natural-looking feel to it. Great place too.


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Nov 16, 2008)

I made a vid from there back in May. I tried inserting it here but I cocked the code up. 
Its on youtube under thewhiteroom23


----------



## RichardB (Nov 16, 2008)

This one?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zm_WvVUBa0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zm_WvVUBa0[/ame]

Youtube videos seem to embed themselves automatically on this forum when you just post them as a link.


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Nov 16, 2008)

RichardB said:


> This one?
> 
> Youtube videos seem to embed themselves automatically on this forum when you just post them as a link.



Yes. Thanks very much.


----------

